# Ork Trukk Buggy Dimensions?



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Can someone give me rough dimensions (length, width, height) for the Ork trukk and warbuggy? I'm going to be scratch-building a limousine for my Genestealer Cult, and I obviously don't want to get the sizes wrong (40K vehicle scale is messed up anyway), so it would be handy to have some idea of other vehicles for comparison purposes. The trukk and buggy are the closest models to an "everyday"/civilian vehicle in 40K, so I thoguht they'd be handy to compare.

Thanks!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

if i were you i'd kitbash airfix or some other model company.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Even so, the problem is one of scale. I've got no idea whether the Airfix kit I pick up is the right size, or way too big until after I've assembled it. I would just go down to the GW store to eyeball their vehicles, but I don't think they'll take kindly to that! Even if I explain that I'm just getting comparison information in order to build a model they don't sell, they'll probably just turn around and try to sell me an Ork army! :wink:

I understand that I'm skirting close to the "no copyrighted information" rule, but all I'm really after are some rough size guidelines for a civilian vehicle in 40K. Nothing shifty going on here, guv. :wink:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i would say if i knew, its not that. i just have no idea... i think 1:36 vehicles are roughly the right scale though


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

And I've been told 1:43 too, so I don't know what to think! :lol: 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Plarz (Jan 25, 2007)

From "www.answers.com"

Warhammer 40,000 (informally known as Warhammer 40K, WH40K, W40K or just 40K) is a science fantasy tabletop miniature wargame, produced by Games Workshop. The game depicts combat between the armies of the fictional universe of the 41st millennium *using 28 mm scale (approximately 1:65) miniature figurines* which represent futuristic soldiers, creatures and vehicles of war. The universe of Warhammer 40,000 is strongly dystopic, using many elements from gothic and Lovecraftian literature. There are no unambiguously good factions. The ethos is well summed up in the games subtitle slogan: "In the grim darkness of the far future, there is only war."

( http://www.answers.com/topic/warhammer-40-000 )

This article seems to suggest that WH40K vehicles are close to *1:35*

( http://www.starshipmodeler.com/rv/cb_war40.htm )

noting these two scales, it is very easy to see that the vehicles should be about twice their current size in order to actually fit 10 marines into a rhino or 12 fire warriors into a devilfish.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the information, Plarz, but sadly it doesn't much help, because as you note, GW vehicles are the wrong size anyway! :lol: Still, perhaps I can guesstimate with the data you've given me.

Thanks again.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

do you want measurements?

eg length, width, etc or an actual scale?


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Measurements, please. I just need a basic idea of what kind of space a civilian vehicle takes up in 40K, so I can build a Cult limosuine that doesn't look _entirely_ ridiculous. :wink:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

ill try and dig out one of my brothers ork trukks. may take a while though.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

There's no rush. Thanks.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

GWs ork trukks are:
9.5cm (3 3/4 Inches) Long.
6cm (2 1/2 Inches) Wide.
3.5cm (1 3/8 Inches) High/tall.
There are exacltly 5cm (2 Inches) From wheel centre to wheel centre.

The Buggy is about 7.5cm (3 inches long).
Hope that helps.VV


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

That's brilliant, thanks. Now I have to design a limousine fir for a big fat mind-controlling alien! :wink: 

Thanks again.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good lord your doing the old Limo, Class one it was in a journel ages ago and measured approx the same as the Trukk but was about 4 or 5 inches long.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

The Patriarch has to travel in style. :wink: 

I've been throwing some ideas around, but now that I know the rough size of a Trukk, it'll make things much easier. Thanks again!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that I want to see pics of Kel


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

When it's done, certainly! I've been practising by putting some other bits and pieces together, but I haven't quite decided what it's going to be made of yet.

Edit: and I should point out that it may not look too impressive, so don't get your hopes up!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

kelvingreen said:


> When it's done, certainly! I've been practising by putting some other bits and pieces together, but I haven't quite decided what it's going to be made of yet.
> 
> Edit: and I should point out that it may not look too impressive, so don't get your hopes up!


Looking forward to it anyway :wink:


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Yes, I suppose if it's dead impressive, you can all go "ooh" and be suitably impressed, and if it's a big pile of rubbish, you can all have a laugh at my weak modelling skills! It's a win-win situation. :wink: 

I just can't believe I'm going to all this trouble for an AV10 vehicle that can't mount _any_ upgrades! :lol:


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Remember the pics of the limo in the Citadel Journal's cult army list? The thought of Genestealers lounging about in a ride like that is incredibly cool.

"The Patriarch and his 'Untouchables' speed t'ward Al Capone's hideout!"


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, it's a fantastic idea, which is why I'm going to include at least one, even if it's rubbish in terms of game stats (although since it's open topped, the Genies can assault out of it!). No one else has a ride as cool as the Cult Limo. :wink:


----------

